# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  2014 Tiimit ja tähdet.

## vetooo

*Kauden 2014 talleja ja ajajia koskevat siirrot, sopimukset,   lopettamispäätökset, potkut, huhut etc. uutiset käsitellään tässä   ketjussa. Pidän ajantasaista listaa vain ProTeam-tallien   rosterimuutoksista. ProContinental-tason ajajien siirrot, sopimukset ja   huhut kelpaavat myös hyvin, mutta en tee ProContinentalin  tallikohtaisia  listoja. UCI:n säännöt mahdollistavat tiedottamisen  virallisista ajajasiirroista 1.8.2013 lähtien.*

*Tallien kokoonpanot kaudella 2013*

*ProTeam-tallit (19)*

*AG2R*

Davide Appollonio (ITA)
Gediminas Bagdonas (LTU)
Romain Bardet (FRA)
Manuel Belletti (ITA)
Julien Berard (FRA)
Carlos Betancur (COL)
Guillaume Bonnafond (FRA)
Maxime Bouet (FRA)
Steve Chainel (FRA)
Mikael Cherel (FRA)
Axel Dumount (FRA)
Samuel Dumoulin (FRA)
Hubert Dupont (FRA)
John Gadret (FRA)
Ben Gastauer (LUX)
Sylvain Georges (FRA) | *-> Kilpailukielto (5/2013)*
Hugo Houle (CAN)
Jauheni Hutarovitsh (BLR)
Valentin Iglinsky (KAZ)
Blel Kadri (FRA)
Julian Kern (GER)
Sebastien Minard (FRA)
Lloyd Mondory (FRA)
Matteo Montaguti (ITA)
Rinaldo Nocentini (ITA)
Jean-Christophe Peraud (FRA)
Domenico Pozzovivo (ITA)
Anthony Ravard (FRA)
Christophe Riblon (FRA)


*Argos*

Jonas Ahlstrand (SWE)
Nikias Arndt (GER)
Bert de Backer (BEL)
Warren Barguil (FRA)
William Clarke (AUS)
Roy Curvers (NED)
Thomas Damuseau (FRA)
John Degenkolb (GER)
Tom Dumoulin (NED)
Johannes Fröhlinger (GER)
Simon Geschke (GER)
Patrick Gretsch (GER)
Yann Huguet (FRA)
Thierry Hupond (FRA)
Reinardt Janse van Rensburg (RSA)
Ji Cheng (CHN)
Marcel Kittel (GER)
Koen de Kort (NED)
Tobias Ludvigsson (SWE)
Luka Mezgec (SLO)
Francois Parisien (CAN)
Tom Peterson (USA)
Georg Preidler (AUT)
Ramon Sinkeldam (NED)
Mathieu Sprick (FRA)
Tom Stamsnijder (NED)
Albert Timmer (NED)
Tom Veelers (NED)
Xing Yandong (CHN)


*Astana*

Valerio Agnoli (ITA)
Fabio Aru (ITA)
Assan Bazajev (KAZ)
Borut Bozic (SLO)
Janez Brajkovic (SLO) | -> Astana? GreenEdge? Trek?
Alexander Djatshenko (KAZ)
Jakob Fuglsang (DEN)
Enrico Gasparotto (ITA)
Francesco Gavazzi (ITA)
Andrei Grivko (KAZ)
Dimitri Gruzdev (KAZ)
Andrea Guardini (ITA)
Jacopo Guarnieri (ITA)
Evan Huffman (USA)
Maxim Iglinsky (KAZ)
Arman Kamitshev (KAZ)
Tanel Kangert (EST)
Andrei Kashetshkin (KAZ)
Fredrik Kessiakoff (SWE)
Alexei Lutshenko (KAZ)
Dimitri Muravjev (KAZ)
Vincenzo Nibali (ITA)
Simone Ponzi (ITA)
Kevin Seeldrayers (BEL) | *-> ?*
Jegor Silin (RUS)
Paolo Tiralongo (ITA)
Ruslan Tleubajev (KAZ)
Alessandro Vanotti (ITA)
Andrei Zeits (KAZ)


*Belkin*

Jack Bobridge (AUS)
Jetse Bol (NED)
Lars Boom (NED)
Theo Bos (NED)
Graeme Brown (AUS)
Stef Clement (NED)
Jos van Emden (NED)
Rick Flens (NED)
Juan Manuel Garate (ESP)
Robert Gesink (NED)
Marc Goss (NED)
Moreno Hofland (NED)
Wilco Kelderman (NED)
Steven Kruijswijk (NED)
Tom Leezer (NED)
Paul Martens (GER)
Bauke Mollema (NED)
Lars Petter Nordhaug (NOR)
Mark Renshaw (AUS) | *-> OP-QS*
Luis Leon Sanchez (ESP) | -> Belkin? GreenEdge?
Tom Slagter (NED) | -> Belkin? Garmin?
Bram Tankink (NED)
David Tanner (AUS)
Laurens Ten Dam (NED)
Maarten Tjallingii (NED)
Sep Vanmarcke (BEL)
Robert Wagner (GER)
Dennis van Winden (NED)
Maarten Wynants (BEL)


*BMC*

Greg van Avermaet (BEL)
Alessandro Ballan (ITA)
Adam Blythe (GBR)
Brent Bookwalter (USA)
Marcus Burghardt (GER)
Steven Cummings (GBR)
Yannick Eijssen (BEL)
Cadel Evans (AUS)
Mathias Frank (SUI) | -> BMC? muu talli?
Tejay van Garderen (USA)
Philippe Gilbert (BEL)
Thor Hushovd (NOR)
Martin Kohler (SUI)
Sebastian Lander (DEN)
Klaas Lodewyck (BEL)
Amael Moinard (FRA)
Steve Morabito (SUI)
Dominik Nerz (GER)
Daniel Oss (ITA)
Taylor Phinney (USA)
Marco Pinotti (ITA)
Manuel Quinziato (ITA)
Ivan Santaromita (ITA) | -> BMC? GreenEdge?
Michael Schär (SUI)
Larry Warbasse (USA)
Danilo Wyss (SUI)

----------


## vetooo

*Cannondale*

Stefano Agostini (ITA)
Ivan Basso (ITA) | -> Astana? Cannondale?
Maciej Bodnar (POL)
Guillaume Boivin (CAN)
Federico Canuti (ITA)
Damiano Caruso (ITA)
Mauro Da Dalto (ITA)
Tiziano Dall'Antonia (ITA)
Alessandro De Marchi (ITA)
Lucas Haedo (ARG)
Ted King (USA)
Michel Koch (GER)
Kristjan Koren (SLO)
Matthias Krizer (AUT)
Paolo Longo (ITA)
Alan Marangoni (ITA)
Nariyuki Masuda (JPN)
Moreno Moser (ITA)
Maciej Paterski (POL)
Daniele Ratto (ITA)
Fabio Sabatini (ITA)
Juraj Sagan (SVK)
Peter Sagan (SVK)
Cristiano Salerno (ITA)
Cayetano Sarmiento (COL)
Brian Vandborg (DEN)
Elia Viviani (ITA)
Cameron Wurf (AUS)


*Euskaltel* | -> Lopettaa toimintansa?

Jon Aberasturi (ESP)
Igor Anton (ESP) | -> Lampre?
Mikel Astarloza (ESP)
Jorge Azanza (ESP)
Pello Bilbao (ESP)
Garikoitz Bravo (ESP)
Tarik Chaoufi (MAR)
Ricardo Garcia (ESP)
Gorka Izagirre (ESP) | -> Movistar?
Jon Izagirre (ESP) | -> Movistar?
Jure Kocjan (SLO)
Mikel Landa (ESP)
Juan Jose Lobato (ESP)
Egoi Martinez (ESP)
Ricardo Mestre (POR)
Miguel Minguez (ESP)
Mikel Nieve (ESP) | -> Saxo-Tinkoff?
Juan Jose Oroz (ESP)
Ruben Perez (ESP)
Steffen Radochla (GER)
Adrian Saez (ESP)
Samuel Sanchez (ESP) | -> Saxo-Tinkoff?
Andre Schulze (GER)
Alexander Serebrjakov (RUS) | *-> Väliaikainen kilpailukielto (3/2013->)*
Romain Sicard (FRA)
Ioannis Tamouridis (GRE)
Pablo Urtasun (ESP)
Gorka Verdugo (ESP)
Robert Vrecer (SLO)


*FDJ*

William Bonnet (FRA)
David Boucher (BEL)
Nacer Bouhanni (FRA)
Sandy Casar (FRA)
Arnaud Courteille (FRA)
Mickael Delage (FRA)
Arnaud Demare (FRA)
Kenny Elissonde (FRA)
Pierrick Fedrigo (FRA)
Murilo Fischer (FRA)
Alexandre Geniez (FRA)
Anthony Geslin (FRA)
Arnold Jeannesson (FRA)
Matthieu Ladagnous (FRA)
Johan Le Bon (FRA)
Laurent Mangel (FRA)
Francis Mourey (FRA)
Yoann Offredo (FRA)
Laurent Pichon (FRA)
Cedric Pineau (FRA)
Thibaut Pinot (FRA)
Dominique Rollin (CAN)
Anthony Roux (FRA)
Jeremy Roux (FRA)
Geoffrey Soupe (FRA)
Benoit Vaugrenard (FRA)
_ Jussi Veikkanen (FIN)_
Arthur Vichot (FRA)
Emilien Viennet (FRA)


*Garmin*

Jack Bauer (NZL)
Tom Danielson (USA)
Thomas Dekker (NED)
Rohan Dennis (AUS)
Caleb Fairly (USA)
Tyler Farrar (USA)
Koldo Fernandez (USA)
Nathas Haas (AUS)
Ryder Hesjedal (CAN)
Steele von Hoff (AUS)
Alex Howes (USA)
Robert Hunter (RSA)
Andreas Klier (GER) | *-> Lopetti uransa (5/2013)*
Michel Kreder (NED)
Raymond Kreder (NED)
Martijn Maaskant (NED)
Dan Martin (IRL)
David Millar (GBR)
Lachlan Morton (AUS)
Ramunas Navardauskas (LTU)
Nick Nuyens (BEL)
Alex Rasmussen (DEN)
Jacob Rathe (USA)
Sebastien Rosseler (BEL)
Peter Stetina (USA)
Johan van Summeren (BEL)
Andrew Talansky (USA)
Christian Vandevelde (USA) | -> Garmin? Lopettaa uransa (12/2013)? 
Fabian Wegmann (GER)
David Zabriskie (USA)


*GreenEdge*

Michael Albasini (SUI)
Fumiyuki Beppu (JPN)
Sam Bewley (NZL)
Simon Clarke (AUS)
Baden Cooke (AUS)
Allan Davis (AUS)
Mitchell Tocker (AUS)
Luke Durbridge (AUS)
Simon Gerrans (AUS)
Matthew Goss (AUS)
Michael Bepburn (AUS)
Leigh Howard (AUS)
Daryl Impey (RSA)
Jens Keukeleire (BEL)
Aidis Kruopis (LTU)
Brett Lancaster (AUS)
Sebastian Langeveld (NED) | -> GreenEdge? Team Sky?
Michael Matthews (AUS)
Christian Meier (CAN)
Cameron Meyer (AUS)
Travis Meyer (AUS)
Jens Mouris (NED)
Stuart O'Grady (AUS) | *-> Lopetti uransa (7/2013)*
Wesley Sulzberger (AUS)
Daniel Teklehaimanot (ERI)
Svein Tuft (CAN)
Tomas Vaitkus (LTU)
Pieter Weening (NED)

----------


## vetooo

*Katusha*

Maxim Belkov (RUS)
Pavel Brutt (RUS)
Giampaolo Caruso (ITA)
Xavier Florencio (ESP)
Vladimir Gusev (RUS)
Marco Haller (AUT)
Peter Ignatenko (RUS)
Mihail Ignatjev (RUS)
Vladimir Isajtshev (RUS)
Alexander Kolobnev (RUS)
Dimitri Kozontshuk (RUS)
Alexander Kristoff (NOR)
Timofei Kritshki (RUS)
Alexander Kustshinski (BLR)
Vjatsheslav Kuznetsov (RUS)
Alberto Losada (ESP)
Denis Mentshov (RUS) | *-> Lopetti uransa (5/2013)*
Daniel Moreno (ESP)
Luca Paolini (ITA)
Alexander Porsev (RUS)
Joaquim Rodriguez (ESP)
Rüdiger Selig (GER)
Gatis Smukulis (LTU)
Simon Spilak (SLO)
Juri Trofimov (RUS)
Alexei Tshatevitsh (RUS)
Sergei Tshernetshki (RUS)
Angel Vicioso (ESP)
Eduard Vorganov (RUS)
Anton Vorobjev (RUS)


*Lampre*

Winner Anacona (COL)
Matteo Bono (ITA)
Matti Cattaneo (ITA)
Davide Cimolai (ITA)
Damiano Cunego (ITA)
Luca Dodi (ITA)
Kristijan Durasek (CRO)
Elia Favilli (ITA)
Roberto Ferrari (ITA)
Massimo Graziato (ITA)
Matthew Lloyd (AUS)
Adriano Malori (ITA) | -> Lampre? Movistar? Trek?
Manuele Mori (ITA)
Przemyslaw Niemiec (POL)
Andrea Palini (ITA)
Daniele Pietropolli (ITA)
Jan Polanc (SLO)
Filippo Pozzato (ITA)
Maximiliano Richeze (ARG)
Michele Scarponi (ITA) | *-> ?* Astana? Cannondale?
Jose Serpa (COL)
Simone Stortoni (ITA)
Miguel Ubeto (VEN) | *-> Kilpailukielto (8/2013->)*
Diego Ulissi (ITA)
Davide Vigano (ITA)
Luca Wackermann (ITA)


*Lotto*

Lars Bak (DEN)
Dirk Bellemakers (NED)
Gaetan Bille (BEL)
Jurgen van den Broeck (BEL)
Brian Bulgac (NED)
Bart de Clerxq (BEL)
Sander Cordeel (BEL)
Jens Debusschere (BEL)
Kenny Dehaes (BEL)
Gert Dockx (BEL)
Jonas van Genechten (BEL)
Francis de Greef (BEL)
Andre Greipel (GER)
Adam Hansen (AUS)
Greg Henderson (NZL)
Olivier Kaisen (BEL)
Joost van Leijen (NED)
Maarten Neyens (BEL)
Vicente Reynes (ESP)
Frederique Robert (BEL)
Jürgen Roelandts (BEL)
Tosh van der Sande (BEL)
Marcus Sieberg (GER)
Dennis Vanendert (BEL)
Jelle Vanendert (BEL)
Tim Wellens (BEL)
Jurgen van de Walle (BEL)
Frederik Willems (BEL)


*Movistar*

Andrei Amador (CRC)
Eros Capecchi (ITA)
Jonathan Castroviejo (ESP)
Juan Jose Cobo (ESP)
Rui Costa (POR) | -> AG2R? BMC? Movistar?
Alex Dowsett (GBR)
Imanol Erviti (ESP)
Jose Ivan Gutierrez (ESP)
Jssus Herrada (ESP)
Jose Herrada (ESP)
Benat Intxausti (ESP)
Vladimir Karpets (RUS)
Pablo Lastras (ESP)
Angel Madrazo (ESP)
Javier Moreno (ESP) | -> BMC? Movistar?
Argiro Ospina (COL)
Ruben Plaza (ESP)
Nairo Quintana (COL)
Jose Joaquin Rojas (ESP)
Enrique Sanz (ESP)
Sylvester Szymd (POL)
Eloy Teruel (ESP)
Alejandro Valverde (ESP)
Francisco Ventoso (ESP)
Giovanni Visconti (ITA)


*OP-QS*

Tom Boonen (BEL)
Gianluca Branbilla (ITA)
Mark Cavendish (GBR)
Sylvain Chavanel (FRA) | -> AG2R? Movistar? OP-QS?
Dries Devenyns (BEL) | *-> ?* Argos? Garmin? Sojasun?
Andrew Fenn (GBR)
Michal Golas (POL)
Bert Grabsch (GER)
Guillaume van Keirsbulck (BEL) | -> Argos? OP-QS? Trek?
Iljo Keisse (BEL)
Michal Kwiatkowski (POL)
Nikolas Maes (BEL)
Tony Martin (GER)
Gianni Meersman (BEL)
Serge Pauwels (BEL)
Alessandro Petacchi (ITA)
Jerome Pineau (FRA)
Frantisek Rabon (CZE)
Pieter Serry (BEL)
Gert Steegmans (BEL)
Zdenek Stybar (CZE)
Niki Terpstra (NED)
Matteo Trentin (ITA)
Stijn Vandenbergh (BEL)
Kristof Vandewalle (BEL) | -> Lotto? OP-QS?
Martin Velits (SVK)
Peter Velits (SVK
Julien Vermote (BEL)
Carlos Verona (ESP)
Kevin de Weert (BEL)

----------


## vetooo

*RadioShack* | -> Trek

Jan Bakelants (BEL)
George Bennett (NZL)
Matthew Bussche (USA)
Fabian Cancellara (SUI)
Stijn Devolder (BEL)
Laurent Didier (LUX)
Tony Gallopin (FRA) | -> Lotto? Trek?
Ben Hermans (BEL)
Danilo Hondo (GER)
Chris Horner (USA)
Markel Irizar (ESP)
Bob Jungels (LUX)
Ben King (USA)
Robert Kiserlovski (CRO)
Andreas Klöden (GER)
Tiago Machado (POR)
Maxime Monfort (BEL)
Giacomo Nizzolo (ITA)
Nelson Oliveira (POR)
Jaroslav Popovitsh (UKR)
Gregory Rast (SUI)
Thomas Rohregger (AUT)
Hayden Roulston (NZL)
Andy Schleck (LUX)
Jesse Sergent (NZL)
Jens Voigt (GER) | -> Lopettaa uransa (12/2013)? RadioShack?
Haimar Zubeldia (ESP)


*Saxo-Tinkoff*

Daniele Bennati (ITA)
Manuele Boaro (ITA)
Matti Breschel (DEN)
Jonathan Cantwell (AUS)
Mads Christensen (DEN)
Alberto Contador (ESP)
Tim Duggan (USA)
Jesus Hernandez (ESP)
Jonas Aaen Jörgensen (DEN)
Christopher Juul Jensen (DEN)
Roman Kreuziger (CZE)
Karsten Kroon (NED)
Marko Kump (SLO)
Anders Lund (DEN)
Rafal Majka (POL)
Jay McCarthy (AUS)
Takashi Miyazawa (JPN)
Michael Mörköv (DEN)
Benjamin Noval (ESP)
Sergio Paulinho (POR)
Jevgeni Petrov (RUS)
Bruno Pires (POR)
Nicolas Roche (IRL)
Michael Rogers (AUS)
Chris Anker Sörensen (DEN)
Nicki Sörensen (DEN) | -> Lopettaa uransa (12/2013)? Saxo-Tinkoff?
Rory Sutherland (AUS)
Matteo Tosatto (ITA) | -> Lopettaa uransa (12/2013)? Saxo-Tinkoff?
Oliver Zaugg (SUI)


*Team Sky*

Edvald Boasson Hagen (NOR)
Ian Boswell (USA)
Dario Cataldo (ITA)
Joe Dombrowski (USA)
Josh Edmundson (GBR)
Bernhard Eisel (AUT)
Chris Froome (GBR)
Mathew Hayman (AUS)
Sergio Henao (COL)
Peter Kennaugh (GBR)
Vasili Kirijenka (BLR)
Christian Knees (GER)
David Lopez (ESP)
Danny Pate (USA)
Richie Porte (AUS)
Salvatore Puccio (ITA)
Gabriel Rasch (NOR)
Luke Rowe (GBR)
Konstantin Sivtsov (BLR)
Ian Stannard (GBR)
Chris Sutton (AUS)
Ben Swift (GBR)
Geraint Thomas (GBR)
Jonathan Tiernan-Locke (GBR)
Rigoberto Uran (COL) | *-> OP-QS)*
Bradley Wiggins (GBR)
Xabier Zandio (ESP)


*Vacansoleil* | -> Lopettaa toimintansa?

Kris Boeckmans (BEL)
Grega Bole (SLO)
Romain Feillu (FRA)
Juan Antonio Flecha (ESP)
Thomas de Gendt (BEL)
Johnny Hoogerland (NED)
Kenny van Hummel (NED)
Martijn Keizer (NED)
Wesley Kreder (NED)
Sergei Lagutin (UZB)
Maurits Lammertink (NED)
Björn Leukemans (BEL)
Pim Ligthart (NED)
Bert-Jan Lindeman (NED)
Marco Marcato (ITA) | -> Cannondale? OP-QS?
Tomasz Marczynski (POL)
Barry Markus (NED)
Wouter Mol (NED)
Nikita Novikov (RUS) | *-> Väliaikainen kilpailukielto (6/2013->)*
Wout Poels (NED) | -> Argos? Belkin?
Boy van Poppel (NED) | -> Trek?
Danny van Poppel (NED) | -> Trek?
Rob Ruijgh (NED) | -> ?
Jose Rujano (VEN) | *-> Lopettaa uransa (12/2013)*
Mirko Selvaggi (ITA) | -> Ceramica Flaminia?
Rafael Valls (ESP)
Frederik Veuchelen (BEL) | -> Lotto?
Willem Wauters (BEL)
Lieuwe Westra (NED) | *-> Astana*

----------


## vetooo

Varattu viesti IV

----------


## vetooo

Varattu viesti V

----------


## vetooo

Varattu viesti VI

----------


## vetooo

Varattu viesti VII

----------


## vetooo

No niin se oli viimeinen varausviesti. Hyvä, ettei tullut väliin yksittäisiä viestejä. Keskustelu vapaa. Jatkakaa.

----------


## Yuggas

No nyt nämä on virallisia.

Rigoberto Urán Urán (COL) | Sky (2013) -> OPQS (2014-2015) Lähde.
Mark Renshaw (AUS) | Belkin (2013) -> OPQS (2014-2015) Lähde.

----------


## Oikku

> No nyt nämä on virallisia.
> 
> Rigoberto Urán Urán (COL) | Sky (2013) -> OPQS (2014-2015) Lähde.
> Mark Renshaw (AUS) | Belkin (2013) -> OPQS (2014-2015) Lähde.



Toteutuneet siirrot ovat erinomaisia. Cavendishin vetojunaa oli syytä vahvistaa ja Renshaw on luottomis jo vanhastaan.

Uranista OP-QS taas saa kaipaamansa GC-kapteenin. Jännä nähdä tulevaisuudessa, miten joukkueet rakkennetaan niissä etappikisoissa, joissa sekä Uran että Cav ovat mukana. Kummatkin tarvitset apumiehensä.

----------


## vetooo

Kauden 2013 ProTeam-rosterit lisätty viesteihin #1 - #4. Seuraavaksi lisäilen ajajien perään mahd. tallisiirrot / lopettamiset / väliaikaset hyllytykset / pysyvät kilpailukiellot.

----------


## Oikku

> Kauden 2013 ProTeam-rosterit lisätty viesteihin #1 - #4.



Petacchi on nyt sekä Lampren että OP-QS:n listalla.

----------


## Rommeli

Trekin listalta puuttuu Frank, jonka sopimuksesta Trek tiedotti pari viikkoa sitten.

----------


## vetooo

> Trekin listalta puuttuu Frank, jonka sopimuksesta Trek tiedotti pari viikkoa sitten.



Schleck ei ole tällä hetkellä minkään tallin listoilla. Tästä syystä hänen nimeään ei löydy tästä ketjusta.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Gorka Izagirre (ESP) | -> Movistar?



El Correon mukaan vanhempi Izagirren veljeksistä on tehnyt kaksivuotisen sopimuksen Movistarin kanssa. Muut ajajat ovat ainoastaan myöntäneet joidenkin tai useampien tallien (mm. Movistar, Saxo-Tinkoff, Astana, Lampre-Merida, Garmin, Sky) kiinnostuksen ja vakuuttaneet lojaalisuuttaan Euskaltel-Euskadille - mutta tilanne voi olla toinen jo ennen Vueltan alkua.

PS Sama lähde tietää kertoa myös Lampren olevan kiinnostunut sulauttamaan Euskaltelin parhaat osat eli 6-10 ajajaa (ja ilmeisesti pääsponsorin eurot). Olisiko se sitten Lampre-Merida-Euskaltel, Lampre-Euskaltel vai peräti Lampre-Orbea-Euskaltel? Fuusiotallin ajoasuun ei mielikuvitus enää yllä - eikä tarvinnekaan yltää.

----------


## fyah

Muutaman päivän vanha tieto mutta laitanpa kuitenkin eli Classica San Sebastianin hiljattain komeasti voittanut Tony Gallopin on siis allekirjoittanut tuon huhuillun pahvin Lotto-Belisolin kanssa. Lähde: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tony...-lotto-belisol

----------


## fyah

Fumiyuki Beppu Trekille ja Tom Jelte Slagter Garminille. www.cyclingnews.com

----------


## fyah

Peter Velits OPQS->BMC ja Jens Voigt mitä suurimmalla todennäköisyydelle jatkaa vielä ensi kauden http://m.cyclingnews.com/news/voigt-...racing-in-2014

----------


## Yuggas

> Peter Velits OPQS->BMC ja Jens Voigt mitä suurimmalla todennäköisyydelle jatkaa vielä ensi kauden http://m.cyclingnews.com/news/voigt-...racing-in-2014



Jännä nähdä kuka osoittautuu voittajaksi tässä siirrossa. Velits ollut ainakin minulle suuri pettymys viimeiset pari-kolme kautta tulosten* perusteella. Tosin en ole seurannut niin tarkasti, että tietäisin missä roolissa ajatettu milloinkin. Apukuskin paikka jatkossa lienee tarjolla, mutta Uranin tulon myötä sellainen olisi ollut OPQS:sakin. Toki tässä voi käydä niinkin, että tallinvaihdon myötä ura lähtee uuteen nousuun - toivottavasti näin kävisikin.

*) 2012 Tour of Omanin GC voitto ja TTT WCH 1., mutta näille en kovin kauheasti painoa anna.

----------


## fyah

Peter Stetina Garmin-Sharp ->BMC ja Laurens Ten Dam jatkaa Belkinillä seuraavat kaksi kautta. www.cyclingnews.com

----------


## fyah

Maxime Monfort ja Andreas Klöden eivät belgialaisen Gazet van Antwerpenin mukaan jatka Trekillä ensi kaudella. Monfort kävisi lehden mukaan keskusteluja Loton kanssa, joka on myös kiinnostunut Pim Lighartista. Klödenin huhutaan keskustelevan uransa jatkosta IAM Cyclingin kanssa. Samainen lehti kertoo, että Trekille olisi menossa OP-QS:n Kristoff Vandewalle.

Bradley Wiggings ajaa omien sanojensa mukaan (cyclingnewsin haastattelu) vielä ensi kauden road racea muttei tähtää GC menestykseen. Tämän jälkeen focus siirtyy takaisin radalle ja Rion olympialaisiin. Ensi kaudella, samoin kuin tämän syksyn MM-kisoissa, tavoitteena on aika-ajot.

----------


## fyah

Sylvain Chavanel jättää OP-QS:n kuten vähän ounasteltiinkin. Sitä tosin en itse olisi arvannut että IAM Cycling on mitä todennäköisemmin osoite. Jerome Pineau seuraisi mukana IAM Cyclingille. http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/repo...to-iam-cycling

----------


## fyah

Trek edelleen aktiivisena eli Stijn Devolder, Yaroslav Popovych, Jesse Sergent, Gregory Rast ja Hayden Roulston jatkavat nimensä Trekiksi muuttavassa tallissa myös ensi kaudella. Lähde: www.cyclingnews.com

----------


## fyah

Ag2r- La Mondiale on tehnyt 3 vuoden diilit Europcar kaksikon Sebastien Turgotin ja kuvankauniista ajotyylistään tunnetun  :Hymy:  Damien Gaudinin kanssa. Selkeästi hakevat klassikoihin lisää vahvistusta. Lähde:http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/turg...or-three-years

----------


## fyah

> Sylvain Chavanel jättää OP-QS:n kuten vähän ounasteltiinkin. Sitä tosin en itse olisi arvannut että IAM Cycling on mitä todennäköisemmin osoite. Jerome Pineau seuraisi mukana IAM Cyclingille. http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/repo...to-iam-cycling



Tähänkin on näemmä saatu vahvistus joka on mennyt ohi silmien eli Sylvain Chavanel ja Jerome Pineau siirtyvät IAM Cyclingille ensi kaudeksi. Samaan talliin Mathias Frank BMC:ltä, Vicente Reynes Lotto-Belisolilta ja Roger Kluge NetApp:lta. Tiimi myös jatkaa Procontinental tasolla ensi kaudella (heillähän on ollut ambitioita World Tour statustakin kohtaan). Lähde: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/iam-...ynes-and-kluge

----------


## Kal Pedal

*Sky Sports Cycling* ‏@SkyCycling16m
F1 driver Fernando Alonso has bought the Euskaltel cycling team's WorldTour licence and is set to build a new squad

----------


## VesaP

> *Sky Sports Cycling* ‏@SkyCycling16m
> F1 driver Fernando Alonso has bought the Euskaltel cycling team's WorldTour licence and is set to build a new squad



No hienoo! Olis ainakin henkilökunta ja suurin osa ajajistakin valmiina varmaan mielellään kirjoittamaan nimet soppareihin vaikka samantien  :Hymy:

----------


## Jousi

> *Sky Sports Cycling* ‏@SkyCycling16m
> F1 driver Fernando Alonso has bought the Euskaltel cycling team's WorldTour licence and is set to build a new squad



Tämä on kyllä yksi vuoden hienoimpia (ammattilais)pyöräilyuutisia.

----------


## Mika A

> Tämä on kyllä yksi vuoden hienoimpia (ammattilais)pyöräilyuutisia.



Näin voipi olla. Alonsohan näyttää olevan kotoisin Oviedosta, kuten Samú Sánchezkin...

Mitkähän ovat vedonlyöntikertoimet sille, että tulevan tallin nimessä esiintyy sana "Santander"?

Eli ei tuo päämaja sitten ilmeisesti kovin kauas siirtyisi...

Muoks: Näyttihän tuolta twiitistä olevan linkki SkySportsin uutiseenkin.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Jos oikein ymmärsin niin päämaja siirtyy Asturiakseen (öh, Asturiasiin?).

----------


## Mika A

> Jos oikein ymmärsin niin päämaja siirtyy Asturiakseen (öh, Asturiasiin?).



... jonka pääkaupunki on mainittu Oviedo.

----------


## kuovipolku

Suomeksi Asturiaan, kyllä. Tallipomo,  14 sopimusajajaa, muu henkilökunta ja vehkeet ja rensselit siirtyvät uuteen talliin. Uusia ajajia tulee Asturian alueelta sekä vahvistuksia pelotonista. Alonso siis ostaa Basque Pro Cycling Teamin (joka omistaa tallin ja lisenssin) sen pääomistajalta puhelinoperaattori Euskaltelilta. Tavoitteena on olla kilpailukykyinen heti ensi kaudella ja edetä harkituin askelin huipputalliksi.

Fernando Alonson vahva kiinnostus maantiepyöräilyyn ei ole mitenkään uusi asia. Alonso on nähty seuraamassa Touria ja siinä vaiheessa kun Contador oli lähdössä Astanasta liikkui huhuja joiden mukaan hän siirtyisi uuteen talliin jota Alonson kerrottiin perustavan. 



Alonso ei ole itsekään outo mies pyörän selässä - ja voisi veikata että Orbea tulee jatkamaan pyöräsponsorina, vaikka tallin nimessä kenties onkin ensimmäisenä Santander tms ja ajoasun pääväri ehkä muuttuu siniseksi.

PS Huhuja jostain viime hetken neuvotteluista kyllä liikkui mutta niissä pelastajaksi povattiin Sabardell-pankkia.

----------


## pekoni

Loistava uutinen pyöräilyn kannalta! Vähän kyllä naurattaa, että suomalaista mediaa taas vietiin kuus-nolla, kun veikkasivat tämän aamuisten Alonson twiittien liittyvän Kimin ja Alonson tallipeliin.

----------


## PPP

Pitäähän Alonsolla myös oma pyöräilytalli kun Räikköselläkin on MX talli. Jos niistä vaikka tulisi tallikavereita Ferrarille niin ei jää känkkäränkkä Kimiä huonommalle.

"Spanish reports suggest that Alonso's team will focus its efforts around Samuel Sanchez, the 2008 Beijing Olympic road race gold medallist."

Ei mitään uutta tietoa varmaan, mutta moottoriurheilun lähteestä.

----------


## asb

No mä funtsinkin heti, että kuis pitkä soppari Albertolla olikaan.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Neuvottelut Euskaltelin ja Alonson välillä ovat katkenneet, kertoo Velonews. Eli uutta tallia ei tulekaan.

----------


## fyah

Tämä oli ainakin itselle sellainen pieni yllätyssiirto: Mikel Nieve Euskatel -> SKY ja kahden vuoden pahvit. Vacansoleilin rauniosta lähtee Pim Ligthart Lottoon, Lieuwe Westra Astanaan ja Wout Poels OPQS:ään (en muista onko kaikki olleet jo täällä, enkä jaksa tarkastaa koska olen laiska). 

Jan Bakelants oli OPQS:n viimeinen eli 30. signattu ensi kaudelle mutta Janier Acevedo (Jamis-Hagens Bermans) on ilmeisesti menossa Garminille huolimatta suullisesta sopimuksesta OPQS:n kanssa . Näin ollen Thomas De Gendtille olisi nyt sitten kuitenkin avautumassa paikka OPQS:ään huhujen mukaan.

----------


## eklami

Europcar hakenut WorldTour -lisenssiä. Euskatelin, Vancansoleilin jne kaatumisten johdosta tilaa olisi jopa 18-tallipaikan joukossa.

Lähde: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/euro...ldtour-licence

----------


## fyah

Hienosti Tour de l'Avenir ja Tour of Britainilla ajaneet veljekset Adam & Simon (not Eva) Yates ovat molemmat saaneet pahvin Orica-GreenEdgelle. SKYlle meno ei kiinnostanut koska Adamin sanojen mukaan "if I went to Sky then I'd end up working on the front like a slave, and I'm not a big fan of that!".

Trek sen sijaan signasi toisen veljeskaksikon eli Danny ja Boy van Poppelin sekä Fabio Fellinin. Lisäksi huhutaan että Johnny Hoogerland neuvottelisi Cannondalen kanssa ensi kaudesta.


Kai tämäkin nyt tänne mahtuu kun Alonson tiimistä ollut puhetta muutenkin eli mieshän nyt mitä suurimmalla todennköisyydellä laittaa rauhassa tiimin pystyyn kaudelle 2015. Sellaisia kaverit kun Joaquim Rodriguez ja Peter Sagan oli Alonson toimesta kutsuttu tutustumaan Ferrarin toimintaa Maranelloon lievittämään pettymystä MM-kisoissa. Mielenkiintoista PR-toimintaa ainakin jos ei muuta  :Hymy: .

Lähde: www.cyclingnews.com

----------


## jannevaro

Ilmeisesti Jussi on saanut kahden vuoden sopumuksen. Facebookista lainattua:

>>>Jussi Rempile pour 2 ans avec la FDJ.fr !!!
 Cela fait donc le 27 éme coureurs à ressigner avec la FDJ.fr (avec William (2015) , David , Nacer , Arnaud C, Mickael  , Arnaud D , Kenny (2015), Pierrick , Murilo , Alexandre , Antho G ,  Arnold (2015), Matthieu (2015) , Johan , Laurent M , Francis (2015) ,  Yoann (2015) ,Laurent P, Thibaut , Cédric (2015) , Anthony R , Jeremy  (2015), Geoffrey , Benoit , Arthur , Jussi (2015) , Emilien) !!! et il  faut ajouter les 2 Arrivées avec Pierre Henri et Olivier !!!

----------


## vetooo

Joo nän on! Veikkasen ja FDJ:n yhteistyö jatkuu ainakin vielä 2 vuotta.

----------


## VesaP

> Joo nän on! Veikkasen ja FDJ:n yhteistyö jatkuu ainakin vielä 2 vuotta.



Loistavaa!!! Tämä oli kyllä yllätys! Jussin tekemää duunia selvästi arvostetaan työnantajan keskuudessa!!! Hienoa ja onnittelut uudesta diilistä!  :Hymy:

----------


## Tonkov

Jussin Sopimukselle valtavan iso peukku..olin ihan varma että ura Pro Tour tallissa loppuu tähän

----------


## pikku-mihkali

Huhut kertovat että ainakin Tibault Pinot ja Kenny Elissonde olisivat puoltaneet vahvasti Jussin jatkoa Madiotille . Ilmeisesti Jussi tekee aika paljon kuuluisaa "näkymätöntä työtä" kisojen aikana jota ei tv-kuvassa eikä tuloslistoilla näe.

----------


## jaksu

Laitetaas hyvien pyöräilyuutisten kunniaksi linkitys muutaman vuoden takaiseen urheiluruutuun. Hieno juttu että hymyilevä suomalainen on saanut jatkopahvin.

----------


## fyah

Hieno homma! Jussillahan alkoi kausi erittäin hyvin Tour Down Underissa mutta sitten tuli paljon vaivoja sotkemaan. Eilen vai oliko toissa päivänä luin uutisen että FDJ on signannut entiset nuorten maailmanmestarit Olivier Le Gacin ja Pierre-Henri Lecuisinierin. Ajattelin että näinköhän pahvia enää Jussille tulee mutta hyvä näin! Ukko kuntoon ja ketju kireelle. Pinotin ja Elissonden Jussin puoltaminen osoittaa jälleen kerran sen että kun monesti etapeista näkee sen viimeisen 30 km niin ennen sitäkin on näkymötöntä työtä täytynyt jonkun tehdä. ONNEA  :Hymy: !

P.S. UCIN world tour rankingissa on aikaslailla koviakin ukkoja Jussin kanssa samoilla pisteillä kuten Andy Shleck, David Millar, Mathew Hayman ja John Gadret. Taaksekin on jäänyt Castroviejo, Hondo, Cataldo, Pinotti, Hutarovich ja Seeldraeyers esimerkiksi.

----------


## kuovipolku

Ennen Kiinaan lähtöä käytiin puolentoista tunnin aurinkoisella ajelulla, tässä Nacer Bouhannin kanssa poseeraten.

----------


## Kal Pedal

+++++++++!

----------


## HXX1100H

> Jussin Sopimukselle valtavan iso peukku..olin ihan varma että ura Pro Tour tallissa loppuu tähän



Itse olin myös "varma" siitä ettei jatkoa ei tule.  Hienoa että olin väärässä   :Hymy:  .

----------


## vetooo

Lisätään vielä sen verran, että Jussi ja FDJ tiedottavat asiasta virallisesti loppuviikosta. En ole jutellut aiheesta Jussin kanssa, mutta yksi vaihtoehto on se, että nimiä ei ole vielä laitettu sopimuspapereihin. Tämä johtunee aikataulullisista syistä, koska Jussin kausi jatkuu parin päivän päästä Pekingin ympäriajossa. Suomalaisen jatko WorldTour-tasolla on kuitenkin käytännössä varmaa. Muun muassa Ranskan pyöräilyliitto kertoo Jussin pysyvän FDJ:ssä 2014-2015.





> Huhut kertovat että ainakin Tibault Pinot  ja Kenny Elissonde olisivat puoltaneet vahvasti Jussin jatkoa Madiotille  . Ilmeisesti Jussi tekee aika paljon kuuluisaa "näkymätöntä työtä"  kisojen aikana jota ei tv-kuvassa eikä tuloslistoilla näe.



Jussihan on Kennylle leikkisästi faija.

Kenny = 22-vuotias Kenny Elissonde, Anglirun etappivoittaja Vueltassa

----------


## VesaP

> nimiä ei ole vielä laitettu sopimuspapereihin.



Toivottavasti tässä ei ole yhtävarmaa tämä kuin "JEE JEE SISÄVELO TULEE SUOMEEN!!!" mikä ei ollutkaan sit yhtään varmaa...  :Leveä hymy:  Mutta joo, jotenkin luotan enemmän kuitenkin että Jussi ON duunissa tuolla ensivuonnakin jos noin kovat "huhut" liikkuu nyt. Loistouutinen kyllä, onhan se erikiva katsoa kisoja ensikesänäkin kun siellä suomalainen ajaa muiden mukana!  :Hymy:

----------


## vetooo

FDJ on vahvistanut Jussin sopimuksen. Se on 1-vuotinen toisin kuin Ranskan pyöräilyliitto ja monet muut sivustot ovat uutisoineet. Alunperin raportoitiin 2-vuotisesta jatkopaperista.

----------


## TuplaO

Hyvä, että näkymätöntä työtä vielä arvostetaan. Wegeliushan puhuu kirjassaan noista "vanhoista tekijöistä", jotka osaavat hakea sadekamat juuri oikealla hetkellä ja aikatauluttaa kusitauot jne. jne. mystisellä tarkkuudella. Saattaa Thibautia ja Kennyä rauhoittaa kummasti, kun remmissä on tekijä, joka pitää pakan kasassa ja rauhoittaa pelkällä läsnäolollaan.

----------


## vetooo

*FDJ 2014*
*
TALLISSA JATKAVAT AJAJAT (27)*
William Bonnet (FRA)
David Boucher (BEL)
Nacer Bouhanni (FRA)
Arnaud Courteille (FRA)
Mickael Delage (FRA)
Arnaud Demare (FRA)
Kenny Elissonde (FRA)
Pierrick Fedrigo (FRA)
Murilo Fischer (BRA)
Alexandre Geniez (FRA)
Anthony Geslin (FRA)
Arnold Jeannesson (FRA)
Matthieu Ladagnous (FRA)
Johan Le Bon (FRA)
Laurent Mangel (FRA)
Francis Mourey (RA)
Yoann Offredo (FRA)
Laurent Pichon (FRA)
Cedric Pineau (FRA)
Thibaut Pinot (FRA)
Anthony Roux (FRA)
Jeremy Roy (FRA)
Geoffrey Soupe (FRA)
Benoit Vaugrenard (FRA)
_ Jussi Veikkanen (FIN)_
Arthur Vichot (FRA)
Emilien Viennet (FRA)
*
TALLIN UUDET AJAJAT (3)*
Sebastien Chavanel (FRA) | Europcar
Paul-Henri Lecuisinier (FRA) | Europcar, trainee
Olivier Le Gac (FRA) | FDJ, trainee
*
TALLISTA LÄHTENEET AJAJAT (2)*
Sandy Casar (FRA) | Lopetti uransa
Dominique Rollin (CAN) | ?

----------


## fyah

Michele Scarponi siirtyy Astanaan jossa luvassa on leader-rooli Giroon ja "super-domestique" Tourille Nibalin avuksi. Sopimusta ei ole vielä allekirjoitettu mutta mutta Cyclingnewsin mukaan se allekirjoitetaan pikapuoliin koska ehdot on saatu jo sovittua. http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/scar...astana-in-2014

----------


## titaani

Klödi lyö pyörän naulaan, ei löytynyt sopimusta.

http://de.eurosport.yahoo.com/news/r...9690--spt.html

----------


## fyah

Sinällään 2015 asiaa mutta kun täällä nyt Alonson uudesta tiimistä on puhuttu niin jatketaan. Tiimi on rekiteröity maanantaina UCIin ja sen kekseliäs työnimi on FACT = Fernanso Alonso Cycling Team. Sponsseja kalastellaan Dubaista tällä hetkellä ja samoja vanhoja veikkauksia Saganin ja Contadorin palkkaamisesta mitä on jo mainittukin. http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/alon...-fact-with-uci

----------


## J T K

"After  several nervous months not knowing where he would race next year,  Johnny Hoogerland has confirmed that he will compete with the Androni  Gioccatoli – Venezuela team in 2014. The Dutch champion signed a  contract yesterday with team owner Gianni Savio, sealing his place in  the team and thus in the peloton next season."
Read more:  http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/15...#ixzz2ijZeUJQb

----------


## fyah

Uusi kolumbilaislupaus Movistariin ja pelotoniin. Sukunimi lienee tuttu kaikille elikkäs kyseessä siis Nairon veli Dayer Quintana. Veljespareja siis alkaa siis löytymään pro-pelotonista: van Poppelit ja Schleckit Trekillä, Saganit Cannondalella, Yatesit Orica-Greenedgellä ja nyt siis Quintanot Movistarilla.

----------


## fyah

Cannondale vahvistaa rivejään klassikot selkeästi mielessä kun Marco Marcato ja Oscar Gatto tulevat avustamaan Peter Sagania ensi keväänä. http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cann...gatto-for-2014

----------


## Kal Pedal

Oho! Riis on myynyt Saxobankin Tinkoville, kertoo Gazzetto dello Sport (cyclingnewsin mukaan).

----------


## asb

> Oho! Riis on myynyt Saxobankin Tinkoville, kertoo Gazzetto dello Sport (cyclingnewsin mukaan).



Jonka molemmat osapuolet kiistävät.

Riis on kyllä saanu sen verran lokaa niskaan doping-paljastuksissa, että vois olla tiimin kannalta hyväkin vaihtaa johtajaa (tirsk).

----------


## Kal Pedal

Jeh. Näyttää olevan ankka.

----------


## asb

> Jonka molemmat osapuolet kiistävät.
> 
> Riis on kyllä saanu sen verran lokaa niskaan doping-paljastuksissa, että vois olla tiimin kannalta hyväkin vaihtaa johtajaa (tirsk).



Ei se ollutkaan ankka.  :Hymy: 

Spekuloin silti edelleen, että Riis varautuu tässä syliin kaatuvaan doping-paskaämpäriin. Helpompaa olla siinä vaiheessa palkollinen, kuin omistaja.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Movistar vaihtaa Pinarellon Canyoniin

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/movi...canyon-in-2014

----------


## Kal Pedal

Mahtaa Contaa vituttaa uusi omistajansa.

----------


## fyah

Euskatelin sopimusta vailla olleista kuskeista Igor Anton on kirjoittanut sopparin Movistarin kanssa http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/anto...s-for-movistar . Movistarilla alkaa olemaan ihan kohtuullisen vahva porukka vuorille.

----------


## kuovipolku

Samuel Sánchezin nimi on ehditty liittää kahteen Pro Conti -talliin, Colombiaan ja Accent Jobs - Wantyyn, sekä kahteen Pro Tour -talliin Saxo-Tinkoffiin ja nyt viimeksi Astanaan. Hänen on myös arveltu lopettavan ja/tai siirtyvän Arabiemmirikuntiin perustettavaan talliin. Viimeisin, "varma" huhu tietää kuitenkin hänellä jo olevan sopimus Pro Tour -tallin kanssa, mutta sopimusjuridiikan vuoksi se julkistetaan vasta tammikuun puolella.


Euskaltelin ajajista kahdeksan jatkaa ykkos- tai kakkostason tiimeissä:

Igor Antón
Gorka Izagirre
Jon Izagirre
Juan José Lobato (Movistar)
Mikel Nieve (Sky)
Mikel Landa (Astana)
Romain Sicard (Europcar)
Pello Bilbao (Caja Rural)

Kolmostasolta eli Continental-tiimeistä on löytänyt paikan kahdeksan ajajaa:

Juan José Oroz
Pablo Urtasun (PinoRoad; Chile)
Ricardo Mestre
Garikoitz Bravo (Efapel - Glassdrive; Portugali)
Ioannis Tamouridis (SP Tableware; Kreikka)
Robert Vrečer (Team Voralberg; Itävalta)
Jure Kocjan (Team SmartStop; Yhdysvallat)
Ricardo Garcia (Team Ukyo; Japani)

Kolme on ilmoittanut uransa päättymisestä:

Mikel Astarloza
Adrián Sáez
André Schulze (DS:ksi Team NetApp - Enduraan)

Kahdeksan on vailla sopimusta:

Jon Aberasturi
Jorge Azanza
Egoi Martinez
Miguel Mínguez
Rubén Pérez
Gorka Verdugo
Steffen Radochla
Samuel Sánchez

----------


## Onceagain

ja tässä oiva sivusto sekä menneiden tulosten että tulevaisuuden kuvioiden spekulointiin, http://www.procyclingstats.com/index.php

----------


## fyah

Argos-Shimano on nyt GiantShimano. Argoshan vetäytyi tukemasta tiimiä lähinnä yrityskauppojen takia jo aiemmin mutta tiimillä oli jo lokakuussa valmiina title sponsor kolmeksi vuodeksi. Tämä sponsori oli kuitenkin myös yllättäen vetäytynyt diilistä UCIn tiimien rekisteröitymissen takarajan jälkeen joten tiimin pyöräsponssi Giant on suostunut vuodeksi mukaan jotta tiimi saatiin pelastettua. http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/repo...e-giantshimano

----------


## frp

No Shimanohan on aika Giant pyörien osissa, joten kerrankin on osuva nimi tiimillä.

----------


## OMT

> Argos-Shimano on nyt Giant-Shimano.



Voisin kuvitella, että Pyöräpummin kotona on nyt ilo ylimmillään.

----------


## VesaP

> tiimin pyöräsponssi Giant on suostunut vuodeksi mukaan jotta tiimi saatiin pelastettua.



Neljäksi vuodeksi...

"
Giant has been confirmed as the lead sponsor of the former Argos-Shimano team for the next four year.
"

----------


## fyah

Saman huomasin kun eilen tallin uutta (tylsää) outfitiä katselin. Silloin kun linkkisin uutisen oli tieto vain yhdestä vuodesta: "The team's new bike supplier Giant has apparently agreed to step up and become a title sponsor of the Dutch outfit but for one year only, meaning Spekenbrink must hunt for a new sponsor for 2015." 

Joka tapauksessa hieno juttu että 4 vuodeksi löytyy sitoutumista ja samalla ei tarvitse olla kummoinenkaan einstein ymmärtääkseen että pyörät ovat varmaan myös seuraavat 4 vuotta Giantit  :Hymy: .

----------


## VesaP

> tallin uutta (tylsää) outfitiä katselin.



Kun käy katsomassa ensin Trek Factory Racing'in tiimiasua alkaneelle kaudelle, ei MIKÄÄN, siis toistan, MIKÄÄN muu asu tunnu yhtään tylsältä.  :Leveä hymy: 



Näyttää että olis base-layer vain päällä mutta ei, kyllä se on mahtava tiimipaita!  :Hymy:  Toisaalta, tuosta ei kait sentään näy kaikki läpi säämiskän aluetta lukuunottamatta kuin SKYn tempoasussa esim.

----------


## fyah

Mustissa merkeissä mennään pro-pelotonissa tämä kausi kaiken kaikkiaan kun katselee noita asuja ylipäätään  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TetedeCourse

Saako Horner sittenkin shopparin ProTour -tason tallin kanssa ??

Nyt häntä viedään Lampreen: http://velonews.competitor.com/2014/...re-deal_313765

----------


## Rommeli

> Saako Horner sittenkin shopparin ProTour -tason tallin kanssa ??
> 
> Nyt häntä viedään Lampreen: http://velonews.competitor.com/2014/...re-deal_313765



Toivottavasti toteutuu. Kyseessä kuitenkin GT-voittaja ja paikka jossain kolmoskorin joukkueessa olisi huono vitsi.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Horner Lampreen - hieno homma, että 'vanha' herra nähdään vielä ajamassa 

Ajaa Giron.

http://www.gazzetta.it/Ciclismo/29-0...40554576.shtml
https://twitter.com/lampre_merida/st...87633419210752
https://twitter.com/lampre_merida/st...614528/photo/1

----------


## TetedeCourse

Samuel Sanchez on yhä ilman shopparia - uutena managerina häärää Joona Laukka

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/sanc...o-race-in-2014

----------


## kuovipolku

Samu kertoi Radio Euskadille seuraavien 10-15 päivän olevan ratkaisevia: jos sopimusta World Tour- tai "WT-tason" Pro Conti -tiimin kanssa ei siinä ajassa synny, hänelle ei jää muuta ratkaisua kuin lopettaa. Välivuosi ei tule kysymykseen. Hän kertoo koputtaneensa useampaankin oveen; jotkut vastasivat etteivät olleet kiinnostuneita, jotkut selittivät miksi eivät voineet tehdä sopimusta, mutta jotkut eivät edes vastanneet. Sánchez täyttää helmikuun 5. pvä 36 vuotta.

Toteutumatta jäänyt siirtyminen Tinkoff-Saxoon kalvaa yhä mieltä, koska hänen mielestään asiasta oli saavutettu yhteisymmärrys mutta lopuksi allekirjoitettua sopimusta ei ollutkaan.

Joona Laukka taitaa olla (yhdessä liikekumppaninsa kanssa) kohtuullisen kovan luokan manageri?

----------


## villef

Aika pitkä on ruotsalaisten siirtolista ammattitasolla:
http://www.cyclesport.se/?newsid=16601&kategori=Senaste

Rene Mandri on lopettanut ja nyt St. Etiennen yksi valmentajista. Puuhailee Pro-joukkuetta Eestiin..

----------


## TetedeCourse

Sanchez teki sopimuksen BMC:n kanssa:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/bmc-...samuel-sanchez

----------


## fyah

Hieno homma että Samu ja Horner saivat sopparit kaikesta huolimatta

----------


## kuovipolku

Marcan uutisessa Samu kehuu kovasti manageriaan, joka sai asiat liikkumaan "ping-pang-pung" ja löysi hänelle paikan hänen ominaisuuksilleen sopivasta tallista. Hyvä homma, Jon Lauca!

----------


## Yuggas

IAM Cyclingin Kristof Goddaert on kuollut. Goddaert kaatui ajaessaan pyörällä Antwerpenissä eikä takaa tulleen bussin kuljettaja ehtinyt reagoida. R.I.P.

----------


## fyah

> IAM Cyclingin Kristof Goddaert on kuollut. Goddaert kaatui ajaessaan pyörällä Antwerpenissä eikä takaa tulleen bussin kuljettaja ehtinyt reagoida. R.I.P.



Surullisia uutisia, R.I.P. Valitettavasti näitä tulee aina tasaisin väliajoin tässä lajissa.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Sagan Tinkoff-Saxoon 2015 ???

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/repo...f-saxo-in-2015

----------


## Yuggas

Booneneille tulossa perheenlisäystä. Kauanko lie sitten ollut jo heillä tiedossa, mut saa nähdä millaiseen lentoon Tompan saa vai vaikuttaako kenties toiseen suuntaa. Vaikka eipä se taida olla juuri nyt oleellista.  :Hymy: 

Tomppa twitterissä:




> Dit jaar is op zich al een succes,lore en ik verwachten ons eerste kindje

----------


## Yuggas

> Booneneille tulossa perheenlisäystä. Kauanko lie sitten ollut jo heillä tiedossa, mut saa nähdä millaiseen lentoon Tompan saa vai vaikuttaako kenties toiseen suuntaa. Vaikka eipä se taida olla juuri nyt oleellista. 
> 
> Tomppa twitterissä:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Dit jaar is op zich al een succes,lore en ik verwachten ons eerste kindje



 Onni muuttui suureksi suruksi. Voimia Boonenin perheelle.

----------


## fyah

> Argos-Shimano on nyt GiantShimano. Argoshan vetäytyi tukemasta tiimiä lähinnä yrityskauppojen takia jo aiemmin mutta tiimillä oli jo lokakuussa valmiina title sponsor kolmeksi vuodeksi. Tämä sponsori oli kuitenkin myös yllättäen vetäytynyt diilistä UCIn tiimien rekisteröitymissen takarajan jälkeen joten tiimin pyöräsponssi Giant on suostunut vuodeksi mukaan jotta tiimi saatiin pelastettua. http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/repo...e-giantshimano







> Neljäksi vuodeksi...
> 
> "
> Giant has been confirmed as the lead sponsor of the former Argos-Shimano team for the next four year.
> "



Huopaaminen jatkuu ja nyt Giant olisikin taas mukana varmasti vain 2014 loppuun mutta neuvottelut jatkosta etenee (kuten aina  :Hymy: ) http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/gian...he-end-of-2014

----------


## tiger

Nyt kun Wiggo on päätetty tiputtaa TdF:stä, lienee selvää että ensi vuonna herrat Froome ja Wiggins eivät mahdu samaan joukkueeseen. 
http://www.cyclingnews.com/blogs/rob...-blog-man-down
Sir Bradley lienee se joka lähtee, mutta minne?

----------


## jjyrki

Olisko Tinkoffilla Wiggolle sopivaa roolia?

----------


## kukavaa

tai sitten fact:illa?

----------


## fyah

Nuori tanskalainen Magnus Cort menee Greenedgeen ensi kaudeksi (jep, en jaksa avata uutta lankaa). Tanskalla on monta nuorta lahjakkuutta tulossa huipulle ja Cort on yksi heistä. Hän ajoi erittäin hyvin esim. Tour des Fjordsilla muutama viikkoa sitten. Mielenkiintoista nähdä miten kehitys jatkuu sillä ainakin Yatesien kohdalla Greenedge oli juurikin oikea valinta! http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/oric...or-three-years

----------

